# Cured bad gas milage :



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I found the cure to my "bad" gas milage.


I was getting around 25-26mpg with 50/50 driving.


(I live in atlanta)


I just got back from michigan.. 
on the drive up there, I got around 32ish mpg going 85-90 mph with a/c off (for the first half..)

in kentucky I filled up, and got 38mpg the rest of the way, going around 75-80.

While in michigan I got 29mpg ALL city.



Here's the thing.. It's flat in michigan. So flat it's crazy. I live outside of atlanta where it's hilly.. that's the reason I get shitty gas milage here. Even my highway milage here is around 32mpg all highway.. because of the hills.

That being said.. michigan has the WORST roads I have EVER seen.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I live in FL and I still get bad gas mileage


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just checked my gas mileage on my 95 GA16DE/auto and was disappointed with 26mpg.This is in Florida too where it is my new pizza delivery car.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

u didnt think the roads in kentucky were bad? the damn interstate was hell.everytime id come to a bridge i would cringe and there are huge potholes everywhere


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

kentucky was bad, and ohio drivers were horrible, but the gaping holes and missing parts of the roads in Mi were ridiculous (supposedly from plows hitting high spots)


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

ohio and west virginia suck... i can attest to that. i live here. ugh. pity me!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

How much do the gas tanks hold? I drive pretty hard and mostly city miles and get about 320mi/full tank.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bout 13 gal


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

*My gas tank ... huh???*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *bout 13 gal *



Hmmm... I remember being able to put in that much gas into my tank. I also remember my needle going way above the F. Now I can only put in 9.5 Gal in the tank when my needle isjust barely above the E... barely. Also, the needle will only go up to right underneath the F, not way above it like it used to. I think I need to research the forums on this problem.

And...
KY interstates aren't that bad at all, except where's only 2 lanes on the interstates. I think GA needs some help with their roads, TN needs to FINISH their 10 year road construction projects in Nashville. As long as there is at least 3 lanes, its all good.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

*Oh yeah...*

I get 360 miles(90% HWY/10% City) on my 9.5 Gal tank; its a '96 Sentra GXE Automatic.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I've run mine to the fuel light and the most I've done on a fill-up was 12 gal. Either way, the book says 13 gal.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

when me and my mom swapped cars out last year bc of the first shoulder surgery i had she ran it until it was almost empty...i set my trip odometer btwn fill ups and she stretched that tank to 400 something..i think it was 403 miles. best ive gotten was 340. but i doubt my mom drives like me anyway..anymore...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *kentucky was bad, and ohio drivers were horrible, but the gaping holes and missing parts of the roads in Mi were ridiculous (supposedly from plows hitting high spots) *


usually people around here (central ohio) complain that MI drivers are horrible. they are always the ones doin 85, and riding asses down the ohio highways. St. Rt. 23 in particular. central ohioans tend to ride slowly in the fast lane. pisses me off.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I think it all has to do with the locations with the Gas Mileage. I spend a lot of time in FL and over there I can get 400 miles+ on my tank most of the time. In KY though, about 360. On one of my many road trips I got 436 miles once... that was the bomb. It was perfect, a cool night, no traffic, flat straight road, and cruise control on 79 for the whole tank. 

Ohio drivers are ALWAY speeding in KY, doing 80+ (me too, when I'm late) all the time I see them. Its very seldom I'll see someone from Ohio not speeding like a mofo. Don't see that many Michigan plates though, so can't really say.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's the car. Like I said b4, I live in FL and I only get about 250 per tank.


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

Let me add that Indiana roads are not that much better. And around here, I get about 32 MPG with a combination of highway and city. The terrain here is completely flat and the car has 48,000 miles on it. Any thoughts on this gas mileage? Good? Bad? Average?


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

nbkoontz:

By what I've seen on this forum... sounds good to me. Indiana interstates maybe flat but those 2 lines require lots of passing and fluctuating speeds. I can't stand people that don't know the true meaning of the passing lane.


----------



## robertzas (Nov 25, 2003)

I just got a '97 200sx ser and after the first full tank i got about 240 miles on 14 gallons wish is aprox 17 mpg. Is the o2 sensor enough to cause this? the car idles and runs fine, only has 65k miles. Any help please?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I drive a 1.6GA 5-speed and I average 27mpg in total city driving, and I live in FL 

Oh well, make enought in tips from delivering pizza not to have to worry too much about it.


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Just to share my experience on gas milage,

Mine is a 95 1.6 auto with 85K miles, in Vancouver, BC

I average almost 600KM a tank while driving in city. It works out to be around 370 mpg. I guess it's because I don't step hard, and there isn't really hill here.

I use 92 Octange at PetroCanada, which I found the best gas milage among most brand names ! 

Good luck on yours !

Michael


----------

